# eclipse: javax.mail



## joergh (18. Dez 2007)

Hallo!

Ich bin gerade von Windows nach Linux gewechselt und musste dabei von IntelliJ IDEA zu eclipse wechseln.
Nur das Einbinden von best. jars klappt leider nicht.

Unter IntelliJ konnte ich unter Settings-Modules-Libraries(Classpath) Used Global Libraries j2ee und mail einbinden und mein Code funkionierte. Bei eclipse habe ich schon diverse Versuche unternommen, dies auch zu tun, aber der Compiler erkennt das importierte javax.mail.*; nicht.
Wo und wie trage ich es ein?

Danke/Gruß


----------



## Wildcard (18. Dez 2007)

joergh hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bin gerade von Windows nach Linux gewechselt


Gute Entscheidung  :wink: 
Rechtsklick auf das Projekt -> Properties -> build Path einstellen.


----------



## joergh (18. Dez 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> joergh hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja! Endlich! DANKE!!!


----------

